# The Librarium. a reviewers subscription



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-titles/new-feat/the-librarium-club.html


Just noticed this on Black Library. Getting 12 brand new novels over a year, chosen by Black Library for 75£ or 100€. You get Pharos as the first novel, as well an exclusive short story, the Librarian's Acolyte. But also gaining the ability to post your reviews right on the Black Library website!



I was considering it, but as they are strongly mentioning Age of Sigmar among the fiction to be had, I am declining it. Ive decided not to use anymore money on AoS fiction as I consider it a horrible setting. As well this line had me shaking my head. * Librarium members will have access to a special page where they can submit reviews of the Librarium stories. These reviews may or may not be used on the product pages for these stories.

*Clearly they are reserving the right to cherry pick and choose among any incomming reviews for any worth featuring. Certainly doesn't sound impartial. I think anyone looking for reviews will still be better served with reviews found on fansites for this very reason.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hell no. In their world I pay them for the pleasure of reviewing their books and not even proper books at that, data on a screen. Idiocy.

I'd be shocked if they actually produce a real novel a month for this, since they barely make any novels anymore.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

A kindle is enjoyable enough to read on, especially when you dont have space for more physical books.

Sure this is a good price deal for 12 ebooks. But since you dont know what you will be getting, I am too iffy about it. Could be a lot of drab and droll aos reads, which Ive no interest in. In comparision I had no problems signing up for the Beast arises series, as you know exactly what you will be getting.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Agreed on AOS just being a terrible setting. I have zero interest in it. And still can't believe they did away with the vast and rich world of Warhammer. There were so many other ways they could have advanced the setting without ending the world. 

But yeah. This seems like an awful deal. As LotN said. They barely produce a novel a month as it is. Most are bound to be shit. But the cherry picking reviews is the kicker. Basically only going to pick good reviews, because what business is going to post anything but stellar reviews on their own site.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pay for the privilege of reviewing books? Hahahahaahahaha.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Pay for the privilege of reviewing books? Hahahahaahahaha.


Exactly what makes me laugh at this myself. They used to offer free books to reviewers which was a wise policy, it gave the reviewers incentive to actually review them and it was a fair offer; the books were payment for the service of writing a review that promoted the product and by extension Black Library. But paying them for the privilege of reviewing their products, and especially when BL has been just so stellar recently with the terrible AoS novels and producing more so-called Limited Edition novellas than actual normal edition novels/novellas this year.

Well that just makes me chuckle.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Huh.....this surely smacks of desperation from Black Library. Not one, not two, but a whole 3 attempts at getting people to subscribe for large amounts of money and not knowing what kind of stories you get. The previously mentioned Librarium, then:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/munitorum-supply-drop-sub.html
Which seems to be a RANDOM selection of oldie reads every month.

And what they just put up:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/40k-feat/bl-2016-digital-complete.html
Which seems to be an expanded version of Librarium. Simply everything in 2016 in digital format for 800€. Ebooks and audiodramas.

My thoughts:
What the hell are they smoking?!


----------

